# Concealed carry while squirrel hunting .



## Cam126 (Aug 12, 2022)

I have a carry permit and carry a 40 SW anytime I'm not at work , is this allowed while hunting a wma ?


----------



## Revived (Aug 12, 2022)

Yes. With a permit,  you are allowed to carry on a WMA.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 12, 2022)

Revived said:


> Yes. With a permit,  you are allowed to carry on a WMA.



You don't need the permit anymore as long as you are eligible for it; 21+ years old, not a convicted felon, etc.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 12, 2022)

Do any WMAs lie on or incorporate any Corps of Engineers property? 
If so, has the COE loosened its restrictions on firearms?


----------



## blackbear (Aug 12, 2022)

Carters Lake,Allatoona wma  maybe?


----------



## Railroader (Aug 12, 2022)

But don't shoot an "incidental" hog with the .40...Gotta use small-game-legal weapons.


----------



## Timberjack86 (Aug 12, 2022)

Is Georgia an open carry state?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2022)

See post #3.


----------



## Timberjack86 (Aug 12, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> See post #3.


Ok I wasn't sure if he was implying that because it's hunting season. I'm in TN and we have open carry wasn't sure about Georgia.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 16, 2022)

I be toting a KelTec 22 magnum if I’m in the woods.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Aug 16, 2022)

IF you already have a gun then why would you need to carry a pistol? lol 

Not that I have anything against it, I just don't understand the premise or reason to carry extra weight?

Pretty sure I can handle ANY threat with my ruger 10/22. lol


----------



## 660griz (Aug 16, 2022)

mallardsx2 said:


> Pretty sure I can handle ANY threat with my ruger 10/22. lol



Don't say that. Some folks might take that the wrong way and that will be ALL we can have.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 16, 2022)

mallardsx2 said:


> IF you already have a gun then why would you need to carry a pistol? lol
> 
> I need a backup to my flintlock ??


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 17, 2022)

mallardsx2 said:


> IF you already have a gun then why would you need to carry a pistol? lol
> 
> Not that I have anything against it, I just don't understand the premise or reason to carry extra weight?
> 
> Pretty sure I can handle ANY threat with my ruger 10/22. lol


Maybe getting in and out of your truck for starters ?


----------



## Mark R (Aug 19, 2022)

Tote it while you can . I am sure they want to be like canada as soon as possible


----------



## Mars (Aug 19, 2022)

Sure a 22 can kill an attacker but will it kill them before they kill you. Self defense is all about how fast can the attacker be incapacitated.

Personally, my ccw is like my wallet, keys, phone, etc. It's included with the usual items I take when I leave the house no matter what activities are planned.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2022)

mallardsx2 said:


> IF you already have a gun then why would you need to carry a pistol? lol
> 
> Not that I have anything against it, I just don't understand the premise or reason to carry extra weight?
> 
> Pretty sure I can handle ANY threat with my ruger 10/22. lol




Because it is his right to carry it, and no one has the right to question him as to why. As a hunter and American, who are you to question this?


----------



## TEGSU (Aug 19, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> Because it is his right to carry it, and no one has the right to question him as to why. As a hunter and American, who are you to question this?



This right here.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 19, 2022)

Secondary question… now that the state has OK concealed carry without a permit, do you still need a carry permit carry on WMA ? What about on NF?
EDIT...Read back and saw Mr. Kilmaster's answer above. I would imagine this carries over to national forest and AT...


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 19, 2022)

C.Killmaster said:


> You don't need the permit anymore as long as you are eligible for it; 21+ years old, not a convicted felon, etc.


I wonder about that since the con carry bill came into effect

thanks


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 19, 2022)

Mars said:


> Sure a 22 can kill an attacker but will it kill them before they kill you. Self defense is all about how fast can the attacker be incapacitated.
> 
> Personally, my ccw is like my wallet, keys, phone, etc. It's included with the usual items I take when I leave the house no matter what activities are planned.



yep.  I am use to carrying it, and feel nekkid without it


----------



## TEGSU (Aug 19, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Secondary question… now that the state has OK concealed carry without a permit, do you still need a carry permit carry on WMA ? What about on NF?
> EDIT...Read back and saw Mr. Kilmaster's answer above. I would imagine this carries over to national forest and AT...



That I’m not sure of. There are certain areas where constitutional carry doesn’t cover you. College campus is one example. Still need a GWL for that.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Aug 19, 2022)

TEGSU said:


> That I’m not sure of. There are certain areas where constitutional carry doesn’t cover you. College campus is one example. Still need a GWL for that.


The constitutional carry law explicitly allows carry on college campus without a weapon's license. There's a version out there that shows the language that the law replaced:

_Any weapons carry license holder lawful weapons carrier when he or she is in any building or on real property owned by or leased to any public technical school,vocational school, college, or university, or other public institution of postsecondary education _​
Same version also shows what Mr. Killmaster was talking about, among other things:
https://www.legis.ga.gov/api/legislation/document/20212022/201892


----------



## Throwback (Aug 19, 2022)

trad bow said:


> I be toting a KelTec 22 magnum if I’m in the woods.


Off topic 
how do you like that gun?


----------



## Throwback (Aug 19, 2022)

RamblinWreck88 said:


> The constitutional carry law explicitly allows carry on college campus without a weapon's license. There's a version out there that shows the language that the law replaced:
> 
> _Any weapons carry license holder lawful weapons carrier when he or she is in any building or on real property owned by or leased to any public technical school,vocational school, college, or university, or other public institution of postsecondary education _​
> Same version also shows what Mr. Killmaster was talking about, among other things:
> https://www.legis.ga.gov/api/legislation/document/20212022/201892


Notice it says public colleges not private


----------



## trad bow (Aug 19, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Off topic
> how do you like that gun?


Love it very accurate gun for me. Very light weight and holds 30 rds. Under shoulder holster works great.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 19, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Secondary question… now that the state has OK concealed carry without a permit, do you still need a carry permit carry on WMA ? What about on NF?
> EDIT...Read back and saw Mr. Kilmaster's answer above. I would imagine this carries over to national forest and AT...



The Feds make their own rules for land and facilities that they own, I would call USFS law enforcement and see how it applies there.  I'm honestly not sure how this affects the WMAs on National Forest land.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Aug 19, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Notice it says public colleges not private


Good catch. I forgot about private colleges. I reckon they could expel you if they wanted, though I would be surprised if they could take legal action.


----------



## TEGSU (Aug 29, 2022)

RamblinWreck88 said:


> The constitutional carry law explicitly allows carry on college campus without a weapon's license. There's a version out there that shows the language that the law replaced:
> 
> _Any weapons carry license holder lawful weapons carrier when he or she is in any building or on real property owned by or leased to any public technical school,vocational school, college, or university, or other public institution of postsecondary education _​
> Same version also shows what Mr. Killmaster was talking about, among other things:
> https://www.legis.ga.gov/api/legislation/document/20212022/201892




I stand corrected! Thank you, sir!


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Dec 23, 2022)

Maybe Ga. Will follow Tn and pass a castle law like they have we can carry long gun loaded.


----------



## longrangedog (Dec 23, 2022)

Timberjack86 said:


> Is Georgia an open carry state?



I believe that carrying concealed gives me an advantage if I meet up with folks wanting to do me harm


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 25, 2022)

longrangedog said:


> I believe that carrying concealed gives me an advantage if I meet up with folks wanting to do me harm


I'm like you.  I don't want anyone to know what I'm working with, or that I'm even working with anything at all.


----------

